# This Is Rather Interesting



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'd expect the explanation that's being given.  But if this happens more often, it won't do much for confidence.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-nurse-tests-positive-over-082154265.html


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2020)

It appears that a person needs to get Both(2) shots....about 3 weeks apart...before they can be considered "immunized".  During the time between shots, they still have a risk...albeit, reduced...for getting this virus.  The "elimination" of this virus is going to be a long and slow process, and we will probably have to stay masked up and distant for the better part of 2021.  

However, if these shots prove to be 90%, or better, effective, that is a lot better than things like the Flu vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

From what I've read, the vaccination doesn't really kick in for a couple of weeks. That's why they tell people to continue wearing masks and practicing social distancing for 2 weeks after getting the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> From what I've read, the vaccination doesn't really kick in for a couple of weeks. That's why they tell people to continue wearing masks and practicing social distancing for 2 weeks after getting the vaccine.


Uh.....I don't know where you're getting the "Couple of weeks."  They're telling us to "Continue wearing masks & practice social distancing way into 2021."


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 30, 2020)

From what I have read you can still get the virus even after having both shots, only your illness is less severe.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> From what I have read you can still get the virus even after having both shots, only your illness is less severe.


I've heard that one many times after people complained that they got the flu after their flu shot; "Well.....even if the shot doesn't work....uh.....your illness will be shorter."  They don't like to admit that anything they're selling is useless.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just heard a news report about that nurse.  Even more asinine.
Doctors explained his getting sick with Covid a week after getting the vaccine by saying, "He may have tested positive before he got the vaccine."
He was working right up until that evening he got sick.  So.......if he tested positive a week before he was sick, why was he allowed to continue treating patients - since they're telling us Covid is "Very contagious & very dangerous?"


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 30, 2020)

Remember that flu viruses are different than coronaviruses. When we talk about getting influenza, there are hundreds of viruses that cause influenza-like illness. Every year the CDC has to guess which four strains will "probably" show up, based on past history and WHO trend reports.

Per U.Chicago medical newsletter: " Low effectiveness of the flu vaccine is often blamed on problems with how the vaccine is designed and produced. *Sometimes the flu strains chosen for the vaccine are a poor match for those that end up circulating in the public, especially in years when the H3N2 strain predominates. *The majority of flu vaccines given around the world are also grown in eggs, which can cause the virus to mutate and differ from circulating strains, and thus become less protective. "

So flu vaccines are not "useless" - it is a 'best guess' and considering that influenza was and is, a killer, it is far better than nothing.

Back to the OP's point, I'm not surprised immunity takes a couple of weeks. Always does. It's an antivirus shot, not a magic wand.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> That statement alone says volumes about your level of maturity and common sense, Win.
> 
> Today's paper had a leading headline about how the death toll in my state reached its highest point yesterday. It described the chaos and tragedy in many of our hospitals, especially in the rural areas.  And people aren't only dying of Covid; because of this disease, their treatment for cancer and other terrible illnesses is greatly delayed. The hospital has only so many beds, and most of them are taken up by Covid patients.
> 
> I hope that continues to amuse you, Win.





Lethe200 said:


> Back to the OP's point, I'm not surprised immunity takes a couple of weeks. Always does. It's an antivirus shot, not a magic wand.


Amen.


----------



## Duane Freeman (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm not confident!


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 31, 2020)

He very likely was exposed to the virus before he got the vaccine. It often takes a week to as much as 14 days before you show symptoms.  He also tested negative before getting his vaccine, which is meaningless. I had symptoms and still tested negative 3 times before finally testing positive. So if I had gotten the vaccine during that time or even the week before when I had symptoms I still would have gotten the virus, because I actually already had it, even though I tested negative.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> He very likely was exposed to the virus before he got the vaccine. It often takes a week to as much as 14 days before you show symptoms.  He also tested negative before getting his vaccine, which is meaningless. I had symptoms and still tested negative 3 times before finally testing positive. So if I had gotten the vaccine during that time or even the week before when I had symptoms I still would have gotten the virus, because I actually already had it, even though I tested negative.


Many people have zero symptoms or such mild ones they do not even notice. They may mistake as a cold. I am sure they need full doses first and simply put they could be exposed at any time in the process.   

I also have questions about the tests being accurate.   
If it takes 14 days to see symptoms....... why is that the time frame they tell people to quarantine for?  
Many work sites of friends and family if you have like symptoms you can test OR just stay home for 2 weeks all of the information we are being told often leaves more questions then answers.  

Had friends and family had to test before having a procedure done some had a long swab shoved by nurse deep into nose to very back of nasal cavity very painful many bled........ 
then others are handed a swab the size of q-tip that patient  themselves swishs around their own nose......... we are told both are accurate ...why would they continue to use the painful test? ...........but many using BOTH tests have had false positives or false negatives. 
A 76 year old family member with  multiple health issues has had 4 surgery/procedures done in 2020. Each time tested they said positive ........ once in March  / then again in  May / and again in August and finally last one was around Halloween.  
If accurate ..... one would assume this case would be on ALL news  world wide...... nope not a peep.   

  Each time she called any family person she may have had any contact with to alert them and SOME are not even questioning if something does not add up in this situation.


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jeni said:


> A 76 year old family member with  multiple health issues has had 4 surgery/procedures done in 2020. Each time tested they said positive ........ once in March  / then again in  May / and again in August and finally last one was around Halloween.
> If accurate ..... one would assume this case would be on ALL news  world wide...... nope not a peep.


If accurate. My understanding is that there are very few false positives while false negatives are abundant. The only way you'd get a false positive is if the sample were somehow tainted in the testing process. If that 76 year old tested positive he wouldn't have gotten those surgeries done. Something doesn't sound right there.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2020)

Sunny said:


> From what I've read, the vaccination doesn't really kick in for a couple of weeks. That's why they tell people to continue wearing masks and practicing social distancing for 2 weeks after getting the vaccine.


They've said to keep wearing the masks and social distancing until they are sure "you aren't infectious" to someone else.  Maybe get tested?


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> If accurate. My understanding is that there are very few false positives while false negatives are abundant. The only way you'd get a false positive is if the sample were somehow tainted in the testing process. If that 76 year old tested positive he wouldn't have gotten those surgeries done. Something doesn't sound right there.


I have read that false positives are happening more often then we know.
My workplace will give employees a test they can perform at home and send into a lab. They send a two pack as if a person gets a positive they ask you to verify it with test #2.   Many do not advertise that because in some locations it is hard to get a test...... let alone 2

Perhaps you may have seen that earlier in year a pro golfer had to pull out of tournament his child tested positive he took to another doctor had  whole family tested all negative. Back in tournament...... 

Yes,  the 76 yr old family member's case suggests that something is not right.  I  doubt testing was messed up 4 times. When questioned the last doctor says "it happens sometimes not to worry about it." these were different doctors with different specialties why they did not see a pattern or issue is unexplainable.

This has just made me question many items around this whole situation but continually see those whom simply believe all is accurate and if not explained away as a fluke or once in a blue moon situation. Except if you LOOK and discuss you see blue moons in many places.
My SIL went in for a procedure had it done BEFORE  test results were known.
Perhaps that is they way it is suppose to work that all tests are accurate, all lab work precise  and all results are known and no deviations occur...

I just wish people would   think   about the items that make little sense and remember items keep emerging about this instead of attacking anyone who is asking questions .  Nothing ever seems to work as we were told ........


----------



## 911 (Dec 31, 2020)

I was once told after I got my flu shot that it takes about 2 weeks to get the full rate of the efficacy from the vaccine, which is about 55% for the regular flu shot and about 80% for the high dose.


----------

